# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  INDRO, humanoid robot, Mumbai, Maharashtra, India

## Airicist

Creator - Santosh Hulawale

youtube.com/007samshaggy

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid - robot of India ''INDRO''

Published on May 24, 2016




> India's tallest humanoid robot made by an Indian named Mr. Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale, all alone. I am looking for a respected Company which can sponsor "INDRO'' before press release.

----------


## Airicist

Article "''INDRO'' the tallest humanoid robot of INDIA. Made by an Indian named Mr. Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale"

by Santosh Hulawale
May 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

humanoid robot of India, ''INDRO'' made by an Indian named Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale

Published on Jul 2, 2016




> INDRO is 6.5 feet tall and is the only humanoid robot in India which has 10 functional fingers. It can communicate with people in English language. ''INDRO'' is available for events in Mumbai as of now.

----------


## Airicist

India's tallest humanoid Robot

Published on Jul 10, 2016




> Tallest humanoid robot of INDIA, ''INDRO'' made by an Indian Named Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale

----------


## Airicist

Tallest humanoid robot of INDIA, ''INDRO'' made by an Indian Named Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale

Published on Jul 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tallest humanoid robot of INDIA, ''INDRO'' in Idea India ka show

Published on Jul 16, 2016




> Tallest humanoid robot of INDIA, ''INDRO'' made by an Indian Named Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale

----------


## Airicist

INDRO the tallest humanoid robot of INDIA, made by an INDIAN after 9 years of R & D

Published on Oct 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

INDRO 3.0, the autonomous humanoid robot of India

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> INDRO 3.0 is the third & latest version of humanoid robot created by Mr. Santosh Vasudeo Hulawale         
> (a innovator from India). This humanoid robot was developed after more than 11 years of R&D in robotics. The robot is available for all kinds of events, advertisements, television shows, product launch & tech fest

----------

